# UK pension transfers..



## TMartinAlliance (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm just looking for some feedback regarding UK pension transfers for Canadian residents. Has anyone done this? Into the RRSP system? Into a "QROPS" provider?

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks and take care!

Terry


----------



## Webby87 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey, know its a late reply haha. Just joined on to this site. Have you managed to find out the relevant information you required yet?

Jason


----------



## marr (Apr 8, 2015)

An even later reply from me!

What do you hope to achieve by transferring a UK pension to an RRSP? The Canadian pension system is even less flexible than the UK one.

If you wish to avoid the pitfalls of the UK system, you might better looking at neutral jurisdictions such as Gibraltar and Malta.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

marr said:


> An even later reply from me!
> 
> What do you hope to achieve by transferring a UK pension to an RRSP? The Canadian pension system is even less flexible than the UK one.
> 
> If you wish to avoid the pitfalls of the UK system, you might better looking at neutral jurisdictions such as Gibraltar and Malta.



Since the OP was posted in 2013 I doubt you'll receive an answer to your question.


----------



## marr (Apr 8, 2015)

colchar said:


> Since the OP was posted in 2013 I doubt you'll receive an answer to your question.


Fortunately, it was more of a rhetorical question.


----------

